# Enneagram Type and Kink/Sexuality



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> Also Fi vs Fe comes into this. some of what you describe strikes me as a difference between Fe vs Fi driven.


I'd agree, as ENTP vs ENFP sexuality seems to reflect that. In my very limited experience, ENTPs seem to value a sort of psychological dominance -- sort of like INTJs. But with them it's almost as if they see sexual conquest as a series of obstacles to overcome. From what I've dealt with personally, ENTPs tend to like seeing how many boundaries they can get past. Would you say that's true?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

ZoOHNooooooo! said:


> I'd agree, as ENTP vs ENFP sexuality seems to reflect that. In my very limited experience, ENTPs seem to value a sort of psychological dominance -- sort of like INTJs. But with them it's almost as if they see sexual conquest as a series of obstacles to overcome. From what I've dealt with personally, ENTPs tend to like seeing how many boundaries they can get past. Would you say that's true?


Young ones. Young extroverted ones. not all ENTP's are that extroverted for people/feelings. We extrovert on THINGS, and we naturally push boundaries on EVERYTHING not just people. 

With time, and maturity, we learn and respect boundaries. 

As an ENTP 8w7 Sx I'm REALLY into changing things. With Kink, I'm really into understanding boundaries, and using Fe figuring out what she wants to try and learn. 

My main kink is figuring out new things to cook her off.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> Young ones. Young extroverted ones. not all ENTP's are that extroverted for people/feelings. We extrovert on THINGS, and we naturally push boundaries on EVERYTHING not just people.
> 
> With time, and maturity, we learn and respect boundaries.
> 
> ...


My husband is very similar in regards to wanting to figure out different ways to please. I guess that's the product of dominant Ne. Having aux. Fi made the whole boundary awareness thing more natural to him, though -- I've never had issues with him there.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Haematophilia said:


> Does he/she know about this recent interest? I wonder how somebody would react. However you don't have to tell me if you don't want to.
> 
> But just to say, I don't feel so weird and alone now in this particular desire xD


oh yes he knows.
he said "the only thing I am not into is poop and cutting." and then suddenly, I was like holy shit, I want him to cut me, while he simultaneously realized he wanted to cut me. And then we were both aroused by the idea for days.

But neither of us knows how, and I tried cutting my stomach, which is where I want to be cut, and good lord is it hard to draw blood there. I was like wow, what do I have to do, exacto knife, why won't you work.

He is an infp. I am an istp. we are both sexual subtype.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sybow said:


> 5w6
> 
> Consider myself a switch.
> My kink is pegging.


oh god your partners are lucky

k bye


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

huna said:


> oh god your partners are lucky
> 
> k bye


Really depends on the partner eh.. :tongue:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

huna said:


> oh yes he knows.
> he said "the only thing I am not into is poop and cutting." and then suddenly, I was like holy shit, I want him to cut me, while he simultaneously realized he wanted to cut me. And then we were both aroused by the idea for days.
> 
> But neither of us knows how, and I tried cutting my stomach, which is where I want to be cut, and good lord is it hard to draw blood there. I was like wow, what do I have to do, exacto knife, why won't you work.
> ...


Interesting.

Hm, I am not into poop either, couldn't image why anyone would be. Nope.

Haha, interesting to hear. I don't think I've heard much about INFP and ITSPs dating. Hmm. 


The only ISTP I know is my brother in law, but this is a bit off topic now I suppose.

PS I am now a little concerned you may cut too deep into your body please be careful. X(


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Haematophilia said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Hm, I am not into poop either, couldn't image why anyone would be. Nope.
> 
> ...


Yes definitely going to be careful. just want a little blood, not a lot of drama. lol. 
and since we are both noobs there will have to be research and carefulness. 
I am an infp magnet, usually for friendships. Not sure why but we get along very very well. I have now dated two, the first being HS and the second happening now in my 30s. He’s very exciting and incredibly desirable to me.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Type 7. I usually prefer to be more submissive, especially at first.

I've been trying to figure out a formula for determining whether I will or won't be sexually compatible with someone before the act goes down. I think I've maybe pinpointed a pattern. lol.

The best sex I've had... the dude has been a little bit more submissive outside of the bedroom. Not generally, but to me specifically. I can pick up on that they're flustered or nervous. Sometimes it's pretty obvious. And they get simultaneously softer and louder, if that makes any sense. Like there's a bravado, but it doesn't want to scare me off. There's a protectiveness. 

They usually tend to be the best looking ones too imo, so I'm not entirely sure what that's about. Maybe they're more in touch with their vulnerability and haven't had to build so many defense mechanisms around insecurity or rejection. But then it goes down and their demeanor completely changes. Not violently, but the confidence and command comes back with gusto.

I'm leery of dudes who seem more dominant otherwise. I honestly think a lot of these guys secretly yearn to just roll over and for you to spank the sh*t of them, both literally and figuratively, and they're testing that force. I can think of a couple instances where the demeanor changed as well, but in the opposite way. I've wondered if maybe the same interest wasn't there despite persistence, but gauging things that were said, it seemed to be an ongoing occurrence. One dude who touted himself as a dom actually told me after false advertisement that what he really wanted was to be overpowered. I'm down with that occasionally but not before I've felt someone out. Maybe it doesn't make me feel as safe or something - especially if the person seems to have a retaliatory side - as the guy having and displaying control. I don't really know what I'm dealing with then from some hulking man beast. It's also just not really a turn on. Feels like I'm a disciplinarian mother if it's not organic. My maternal side cringes. I also worry about sex drive.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

CP 6w7 according to a test these are my preferences...
* BDSM is not a lifestyle for me and not something I would want to make a lifestyle of *shrugs* To each their own. But, on the experimental side of the BDSM related stuff...This is it *
100% Switch 
96% Experimentalist 
90% Rope bunny 
82% Primal (Hunter) 
77% Primal (Prey) 
76% Voyeur 
75% Rigger 
61% Submissive 
56% Dominant 
50% Vanilla 
46% Brat 
45% Non-monogamist 
44% Exhibitionist 
44% Master/Mistress 
42% Daddy/Mommy <---No idea how I got that
37% Sadist 
33% Boy/Girl <----or that
27% Masochist 
10% Ageplayer 
4% Degradee 
4% Owner 
3% Slave 
1% Degrader 
1% Pet


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> CP 6w7 according to a test these are my preferences...
> *


would you be interested in my "interpretation" of those results? either publicly or via PM.

No big surprises, but I've look at a LOT of those results and probably have more context than anyone else on this site.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> CP 6w7 according to a test these are my preferences...
> * BDSM is not a lifestyle for me and not something I would want to make a lifestyle of *shrugs* To each their own. But, on the experimental side of the BDSM related stuff...This is it *




I totally wouldn't have expected such a high Bondage Bunny score. 

I have taken this test several times in the past, but before my fully committed D/S relationship, I used to test in different places too. But since the last 7 years, my kinks have become even more clear to me and are pretty well actualized at this point.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> would you be interested in my "interpretation" of those results? either publicly or via PM.
> 
> No big surprises, but I've look at a LOT of those results and probably have more context than anyone else on this site.


Interpret away : ) I am not naive but, I am curious. lol


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

The Immigrant said:


> I totally wouldn't have expected such a high Bondage Bunny score.
> 
> I have taken this test several times in the past, but before my fully committed D/S relationship, I used to test in different places too. But since the last 7 years, my kinks have become even more clear to me and are pretty well actualized at this point.


I keep rope on hand for ummm...the times I want to play that way. : ) I have tied up more than been tied. *grins*

No question about the dom aspect for you!


----------



## metamorph (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm a type 3 with balanced wings (sx), and INTJ. I'd always prefer to be submissive, but I'd rather be a brat about it. I like to fight a little bit - I think it makes things more exciting. I'll virtually never just submit with no questions asked. I like to push someone to pretty much their tolerance limit before they just lose it and go dom crazy in frustration, which is more fun to me haha.

Hate being a dom, but need someone about as dom as it gets haha. Super into being tied up, and just maaajor roughness in general. I don't have any super specific kinks and will try _almost_ anything once minus a few absolute no's lol.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Switch. I've taken that BDSM test thing before but honestly I have limited experience in reality so some things are harder to say for sure. Just know that I find the idea of both "sides" appealing in a way, like role reversal is fun lol (although I don't know how well it would work to switch with the same person, but seems most ideal especially since I'm not into Poly). Also spanking is hot. Although my sexual fantasies have primarily revolved rape. So for example I think bondage seems hot, but mainly for the sense of helplessness it would give, while I doubt I would have the patience for something like shibari. 

Humiliation can be hot too, but also easily awful.


drmiller100 said:


> 9's are sub.


Somehow I imagine 9 working well for dom though... well, probably not surprising all things considering.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

ENIGMA 4.0 said:


> CP 6w7 according to a test these are my preferences...
> * BDSM is not a lifestyle for me and not something I would want to make a lifestyle of *shrugs* To each their own. But, on the experimental side of the BDSM related stuff...This is it *
> 100% Switch
> 96% Experimentalist
> ...


my interpretation. You have almost no pure sadism in you, and degradation is not your thing. You don't even understand degradation. 
You like crazy intense sex. You are more visual than some. You are INTENSE. INTENSE.
You are open to the idea of non-monogamy but scared to admit it. 

Primal is a thing for you. When done, the raw animalistic sex of it all appeals to you. 

Losing yourself in the moment.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> my interpretation. You have almost no pure sadism in you, and degradation is not your thing. You don't even understand degradation.
> You like crazy intense sex. You are more visual than some. You are INTENSE. INTENSE.
> You are open to the idea of non-monogamy but scared to admit it.
> 
> ...


I understand degradation : ) It is not my thing. You are right about the other h: I took the test when I was in a relationship as far as the non-monogamy goes. I will admit that part is limited. Turn about if fair play.

Yes to the rest. : )


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
100% Switch 
90% Voyeur 
62% Submissive 
57% Experimentalist 
57% Exhibitionist 
56% Dominant 
54% Primal (Hunter) 
53% Primal (Prey) 
49% Vanilla 
44% Rigger 
42% Master/Mistress 
42% Daddy/Mommy 
41% Masochist 
35% Brat tamer 
35% Brat 
28% Sadist 
27% Rope bunny 
21% Ageplayer 
4% Slave 
4% Degradee 
3% Non-monogamist 
1% Degrader 
1% Boy/Girl 
1% Owner 
0% Pet 

I already answered earlier, but I think this test was quite interesting and might give more information.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sybow said:


> == Results from bdsmtest.org ==
> 100% Switch
> 90% Voyeur
> 62% Submissive
> ...


I will peg you ; P


----------

